# Are you having a party this year? 2020



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Just curious where everyone is at in regards to their parties this year.


----------



## Casey Becker (Sep 17, 2015)

I normally throw a large one, but have decided on a small formal fancy dinner party for 10 with a grand table. I think that will be "ok" for guidelines. I am taking the opportunity to do it different this year. Focus on more details than on having more people. I am in NYC and so it has to be inside. I do have a backyard where I could maybe get more people but it usually rains and I'd have to worry about bothering neighbors, so I figured lets just keep it small and memorable. Narrowing to the 10 will be hard, but decided it will be for the true Halloween fans who will show up dressed to impress and appreciate the hard work.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

We usually have 20-30 people with many more invited but we've talked about limiting invitations to 12-15 this year, just the people who almost always come and really get into it.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

We are canceling this year. We are only allowed to have gatherings of 10 people right now and there is talk about going back a phase because of too many new cases. I don't want to do all the work just to have to cancel if they change the regulations. Of course I also don't want to be the reason someone gets sick. I'm just going to focus on decorating the yard and TOTers this years (hopefully that is still okay).


----------



## GirlNo3Belcher (Sep 25, 2017)

Normally we have a big party, but we’ve decided to just have our 6 closest friends over. Our house is always halfway to Halloween as it is, so we aren’t going to do much additional decorating on the inside. Instead we’ll focus our efforts on a better yard display for anyone driving by.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

No party this year. Can't risk exposing my 87 year old mother in law who lives with us. No party last year either. I have been buying/making props for the past two years 2021 is going to be an epic party ( fingers crossed )


----------



## Lorrie (Sep 12, 2018)

We have cancelled ours sadly. It would have been our 15th annual. I was looking forward to it being on Halloween with a full moon.


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I started a tradition a few years ago of having an annual October bonfire in place of a party. I will still be having it whether people show up or not.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

We will probably still have one, but it’ll be moved outside since the Kitchen and dining room will be mid remodel anyways. Figure if life gives you lemons.. make life take them back! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

Too big a risk for me to take with my friends and loved ones. One year isn’t going to make any difference if we all live through this. It’ll just make next year (or the year after) twice as sweet.


----------



## nbad311 (Mar 21, 2014)

We had a huge adults party last year. It was amazing. Unfortunately, it was mostly indoors. Our big dining room was dedicated to an on-going game of left/right/center, the garage was beer pong, the kitchen was snacks and drinks, and the basement was for the wanderers and TV watchers  

For this year, I don't think we'd be comfortable with that many bodies inside. Not sure how we could host something sizable outside, but if I can think of something, I was 100% already eyeing the *10/24/2020* date. We are in Atlanta so the UGA/Florida football game usually interferes with the last Saturday of October plans because the game is always at 3pm and people either 1. go to it or 2. end up asleep after too much mid-day partying, but last year it was the next weekend. This year, it's on Halloween (if college football even happens). So, it was perfect again, until.. covid


----------



## danimal3114u (Sep 5, 2009)

We won’t be having a party this year, but what we’re considering instead is using our outdoor screen and projector to do a Spooky Cinema Series each weekend, showing a different movie and then allowing people to join if they want. Our party usually has about 40-60 people, but it’s different friend groups, so we’ll limit RSVPs to only 10 people to stay safe and still have fun. Still working out the details and plans, but we think that will be fun, and even if no one else shows up, we’ll still enjoy watching it ourselves 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

No party but I am doing 31 Nights of Halloween movies on our garage door instead! 








The show must go on! Haunted Hollywood Theme for 2020...


The show must go on!!! I finally figured out what I am doing for Halloween this year! 31 Nights of Halloween Movies, in my front yard. Bought a new projector and large movie screen & I ordered cute Movie Marquee yard signs about social distancing, hand sanitizers, and wearing masks. I plan to...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

3pinkpoodles said:


> No party but I am doing 31 Nights of Halloween movies on our garage door instead!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderful idea!


----------



## anonymousbrunette (Jun 16, 2015)

We usually have upwards of 50 people crawling around our house. The party culminated in an epic jam with everyone crammed into the basement belting out songs so that’s a no-go. I’d rather postpone it than have to scale back. Instead I’m focused on the neighborhood haunt I design at a co-conspirator’s house. We’re coming up with a plan before pitching it to the community for feedback.

Stay safe y’all! That which does not kill us makes us zombies.


----------



## LV2HLWN (Aug 24, 2020)

I know we really need one. It would be nice to get everyone together and let off some Covid-19 steam.
But, do to the _uncertainty_ We have cancelled ours sadly. It would have been our 15th annual.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Canceled. I usually have about 40 people, way too many for right now. I decided in June to cancel fearing that I would have to anyway when prep and expense were well underway in October.


----------



## 2beagles (Oct 25, 2003)

Sounds like I’m the anomaly, but ours is still on! For right now, at least. I’m watching the statistics very carefully and will insist certain criteria are met, plus we’re fully outdoors. Prizes for the most creative masks! Even if fewer people join, we are still pressing on. If weather is bad though, it’s off.


----------



## Bdayspook (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm with 2beagles - our part is on knowing it may be altered or canceled. Save-the-date notices went out and stated we'll see how it goes. We may have 10 or 50 people - whoever is comfortable and follows common sense will attend - and we will be just fine. The outside will absolutely be decorated - there won't be trick or treaters but we can still have the Halloween feel to the neighborhood.


----------



## Laffinlex6 (Aug 21, 2016)

I usually have a party with 30+ people (mostly adults) every other year. This is my first year in my new house so I’m having one. Invited friends can make their own decision about coming or not (covid) but so far everyone is in. It’s the first time I’ve lived in a housing development and have neighbors nearby so I plan to have a full, creepy graveyard out front and my house Lit up red and haunted looking.


----------



## ctcbeaar (Oct 10, 2011)

We're still doing ours. We normally do it in the garage but purchased a large tent that will essentially double our space. I'm not doing a big theme this year, in case we get locked down again, just a Halloween party with lots of orange & purple lights and using stuff I already have.


----------



## Super_Freak (Sep 6, 2009)

We are going ahead with a smaller party. We usually have 40 - 50 guests but will invite only our closest friends with the most Halloween spirit this year. Maybe 10 - 12 people. We chose the theme of ‘Magic & Moonlight’ in honor of the full moon and will be having a bonfire and outdoor festivities. We will space seating appropriately and take other precautions. None of the usual hugging, but lots of the usual fun! 🎃👻🌙


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

I usually go up to my parents house to help them host a big Halloween party (past years ranged from 60 to 100 people) but we cancelled that for this year since there is no way to safely do that at their house. 

At my house I'd usually host a pumpkin carving party which isn't huge to begin with so I am still going to invite a few close friends who are also taking precautions to come carve pumpkins in the backyard, that way everyone can keep their distance but still have fun talking and carving.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

So we're going digital and kids focused! Both new for me, but I'm excited!


----------

